# Picture question



## pacanis (Jul 28, 2008)

I just used the manage attachments feature to upload a pic and BOY! was it weird looking when I clicked on it. The page went dark, the pic was in front like usual, but it also had the file name I assigned to it displayed along with the date. I think before even if you clicked properties, a forum description was displayed, not what the pic was actually named. Good thing I was a good boy tonight 

Something different? Did I miss a thread on this earlier?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 28, 2008)

it did that when I did somthing else the other day.... cant remember what.... 
I think its part of the upgrade they did last week.... 
when i save recipes to my box on foodtv.com it goes dark in back also. 
Its a learn as you go process some days!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Suzi!
I'm not alone!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 28, 2008)

nope...
when a looney tune is needed I'm always there!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2008)

I noticed the same thing when posting pictures of my kitchen remodel. I assumed it was part of the recent upgrade.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 28, 2008)

I posted another pic and it displayed the "normal" way.
I guess it's part of the glitches that have been going on, like the pages continuing to scroll to the bottom most of the time....


----------

